# New to Commissions- Looking for Help



## Reikaza (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey there, I haven't visited the forums in ages XD 
Well anyways, I'm thinking of setting myself up for taking commissions because my fiance and I are moving in to a new house soon and we could definitely use any extra money we can get.

I don't have much art to showcase, specifically because I've mainly been working on drawing/painting but I _am_ capable of other styles (such as vector art), though I haven't actually published one on the internet. I was wondering if you people might provide me with two things:

1) Information on how to do this. I've heard that paypal is a good way to accept money and is secure, I've visited the website and so far only found something about a transaction fee and paying for a merchant account. _If_ paypal is the way to go, in your opinions, how does the whole thing work? Does the money go into a "pool" so to speak for you to put into your bank or do you have to input your bank account information and it goes there directly or what?

2) About how much should I be asking? Now, I'm fully aware of the fact that I'm no master of the arts, but I _have_ seen people with worse skills than I receiving a surprising sum for their pieces- sums that I would consider overpriced for their work. Please take a look at my furaffinity gallery as well as my deviantART (I reserve my FA account for animals, mythological beasts, and anthro pieces).

http://reikaza.deviantart.com/
http://www.furaffinity.com/user/reikaza/

On a side note, things such as backgrounds _will definitely_ be paid more attention to than what some of the pieces I have show. If I'm going to be paid, I'm not going to slack whatsoever.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reikaza (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh come on, no one? -_-


----------



## sakket (Feb 7, 2008)

Reikaza said:
			
		

> Oh come on, no one? -_-



(psst i think you missed the commission forum..)


----------



## Reikaza (Feb 7, 2008)

I didn't. I don't want to take or give a commission and therefore I don't think it goes into the commission forum. Hence why I came here.


----------



## Reikaza (Feb 10, 2008)

-Double repeat post, sorry-


----------



## Speckles (Feb 25, 2008)

Reikaza said:
			
		

> Hey there, I haven't visited the forums in ages XD
> Well anyways, I'm thinking of setting myself up for taking commissions because my fiance and I are moving in to a new house soon and we could definitely use any extra money we can get.
> 
> I don't have much art to showcase, specifically because I've mainly been working on drawing/painting but I _am_ capable of other styles (such as vector art), though I haven't actually published one on the internet. I was wondering if you people might provide me with two things:
> ...



 Paypal is pretty simple, all you need to sign up is an email address and a credit card. Then all you have to do is give your client the email that associated with your account (you can add up to 8 addresses) and they'll send the money. You'll probably need to upgrade to a premier account, you do that by verifying it with your bank account. And yeah, the money pretty much just sits there until you either send it to your bank or buy something with it. 

As for your second question well, I'm pretty much in the same boat myself...so I couldn't give you an exact amount.  You definitely have some skill, and I'm sure there are people out there willing to pay for your work. hm...I guess one method would be to start low, and then raise your prices as you grow in skill and get more and more exposure.


----------



## Reikaza (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh yeh, thanks. I moved recently and we didn't have the internet for two weeks so in the mean time I just went ahead and got started with this. I'm doing that though, starting low for now. 

Thanks for the information about PayPal.
I do have another question, though it'd probably just be answered faster by asking some people directly. 
Do you receive payment before or after you've done the work? I would assume after, to make sure the customer is okay with paying for what you do, but I don't want to get ripped off and have someone run away with my art without paying for it. I guess I could send them a watermarked version for approval then send the unmarked version after payment.

Anyways, yeh...


----------

